# RULES for using the Classifieds >>> Read before posting



## Melensdad

Simple rules for using our Classifieds, these are intended for NON-COMMERCIAL sales between our members. 

*1. Prefix your ad *with:

*WTS:* (Want To Sell) -> requires an asking price (do not place _"best offer"_ ads on our Forums)
*WTB:* (Want To Buy)
*WTT:* (Want To Trade)
*Free:*
*2. All ads require your location.*  You don't have to give your physical address, but should provide a reasonable location like your State, County and Zip Code.  Due to transportation costs of some items, something for sale on the East coast may not be of value to someone on the West coast, or someone in one part of Europe may not want to pay freight from Alaska but might be willing to pay freight from Nova Scotia.

*3. After your ad has been up for 24 hours you may 'bump' it 1x per day* to keep it active.  Unless you are answering specific questions do not bump your ad under the 24 hour period

*4. We strongly suggests you post pictures in your ads. * Do not have members _"email you for pictures"_ If you have the pictures you must post them or simply state you have no pictures.  This makes the ads easier for those who are viewing them.  

*5. Post your ad in the appropriate forum.* You may link to auctions. You may link to ads placed on other sites.  BUT if you choose to use this free service to our members you should have the complete advertisement on this forum in addition to any other place you list your item for sale. 
*5a. Be Civil with replies.*  People who reply to advertisements should keep comments related to the ad directly and no ad bashing! ex. "You're price is crazy high. What a POS, etc."​
*6. Close your thread* once your item sells. Simply post to the end of the thread that the item has sold.​


----------



## TooManyIrons

Thanks for adding this sectiion!


----------



## Doc

To NEW MEMBERS:
I've had others ask the question of how to start a new thread and understand the new thread button can be tricky for new users to find.​
Easiest way to start a new thread is:

Click on the logo in the top left corner of the screen, the one that says Forums Forums in the big blue block & the guy with the magnifying glass.  That brings up what we call the index page.
On the index page you'll see lots of forums.  Open forum and snowcat forums.  Page down, way down until you see the Snowcat Classifieds For Sale / Wanted and click on that.  
Once you click on that you'll see all the threads in that forum.  Near the top of the page look for a *New Thread* button.  All you have to do is click that button and it will open a window for you to create your new thread either selling or wanting to buy a snowcat.

If you have any questions you can reply here or PM me.


----------



## sleddogracer

can't find the "new thread button" at the top of the page anywhere, but I wanted to share that http://listings.michenerdnn.com/?auctiondate=13/10/2011 has (13 WHEELS & TIRES TO FIT BOMBARDIER. 0(5) TIRES TO FIT BOMBARDIER. 0(3) FOAM FILLED ALL TERRRAIN NODWELL TIRES. 09.00-15 WHEELS & TIRES TO FIT NODWELLlisted for auction in the snowcat section


----------



## Ken

How do you get photos onto a post ?


----------



## Doc

Ken said:


> How do you get photos onto a post ?



http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1312


----------



## Tye one on

Did you take down my ad?


----------



## Melensdad

Tye one on said:


> Did you take down my ad?



I never take down ads.

If you can't find it then it must have not successfully posted, or it might have been lost during a software update_ (which has happened but is very very rare)_

If you item sold, and someone notifies me, I usually just mark it SOLD in the title and the original post.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I've marked a few sold recently. But haven't deleted or moved any.


----------



## TJR

Doc said:


> To NEW MEMBERS:
> I've had others ask the question of how to start a new thread and understand the new thread button can be tricky for new users to find.​
> Easiest way to start a new thread is:
> 
> Click on the logo in the top left corner of the screen, the one that says Forums Forums in the big blue block & the guy with the magnifying glass.  That brings up what we call the index page.
> On the index page you'll see lots of forums.  Open forum and snowcat forums.  Page down, way down until you see the Snowcat Classifieds For Sale / Wanted and click on that.
> Once you click on that you'll see all the threads in that forum.  Near the top of the page look for a *New Thread* button.  All you have to do is click that button and it will open a window for you to create your new thread either selling or wanting to buy a snowcat.
> 
> If you have any questions you can reply here or PM me.


Doc - I am trying to edit my post , - remove a couple of pictures and make the others smaller to be easy to view - can this be done?


----------



## Doc

All members have 60 minutes to edit their posts then it is locked and no more editing.  Myself or the mods can help with minor editing.  If there are no replies yet to your ad I can simply delete it and you can start over.   Please report the post and request it be deleted so you can post a better version.   Report will be at bottom left of your post.


----------



## TJR

thank-you for the info - I will let it run another couple of days - in the mean time I'll figure out better pic's and smaller size pic's
I will probably repost at a lower number - Thankyou again Doc 
TJR


----------



## TJR

Doc said:


> All members have 60 minutes to edit their posts then it is locked and no more editing.  Myself or the mods can help with minor editing.  If there are no replies yet to your ad I can simply delete it and you can start over.   Please report the post and request it be deleted so you can post a better version.   Report will be at bottom left of your post.


Doc could you please delete my imp project for sale post - after you do this , I will redo it - was my first try


----------



## bczoom

TJR said:


> Doc could you please delete my imp project for sale post - after you do this , I will redo it - was my first try


Your thread has been deleted at your request.


----------

